# reputable breeder of standard parti's???



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone know of a reputable breeder of standard parti poodles that is somewhat close to "Portland, Oregon, USA" I'm thinking of getting Winnie a play-mate(and be a possible service dog candidate... I'm having my doubts about Winnie.... :bawling: )

I'm not picky if it's a puppy or a adult.... actually if I don't have to potty train that is a BONUS!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Check out 5-star only one on the West coast, she is in CA, the only one I would advise.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll second the 5-star recommendation. Cammie's father Deacon is one of their dogs. I referred a puppy buyer to them and the buyer wrote back to me telling me that she was entirely satisfied with everything about her puppy and her experience with 5-star.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

You could look at www.bluewillowstandardpoodles. They are expecting a parti litter soon.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 2 parti boys from Gail in BC, and I can't recommend her enough. I know she has shipped pups to the US, and has sometimes driven them down herself. She does all the health testing; very conscientious breeder. Tails and dew claws are left intact. She's currently expecting a litter in the next couple of weeks. Wish we had room for a fourth. Carolaine Acres


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

bookwormjane said:


> You could look at www.bluewillowstandardpoodles. They are expecting a parti litter soon.



A member on PF just recently went through a horrible experience with this breeder. He sent her a 3 lbs Spoo. I wouldn't recommend them. They look good on their website but obviously put small minis or toys in their breeding. Or have sick dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Colorado may be a bit far but I am aware of a new litter with a brown parti female in it there. All health testing done on both parents, both have UKC conformation titles and AKC performance titles. Dads mom works as a service dog for the breeder and one of his litter mates is a service dog....


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach is a Blue Willow pup that was small at pickup aged 10-11 weeks 6/20, 4.7 lb. He is now 8.4 lb. He's a dream- mellow, alert, fast learner, and will be 3 months old Wednesday 7/9. He's a solid, black now, but his sire is a silver and brindled as well. Mom has the fade gene too.

As said on another thread, we visited the breeder's facility to meet puppies. All adult dogs were standards. Place was clean and adult dogs were delightful.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear your Pup isn't working out as you hoped in the service dog situation but it sounds like they are a great and amazing pet, especially if you are willing to tackle another spoo 

The partis are amazingly beautiful, and sadly I don't have a recommendation on parti breeders, but I might have a great resource to help if you need it, shoot me a private message if interested, I'm on my own service pup journey, and I'm getting my girl Quinn August 2nd! Feel free to checkout my post in my signature for more info, and lots of cute pics 

Hope that helps,
Dan


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

*Update on Blue willow pup*

As promised, BW Zach at 14 weeks is 14.02 lb. He is VERY smart and showing promise of being exactly what we need. Instinctive manners, lightning fast learner, vet is very happy with him now. So are we!


----------



## Pudellover (Sep 8, 2014)

*Parti standard breeders*

MoJazz poodles, Desert Oasis, Parker T Ranch are all fabulous parti standard breeders


----------

